# waste connection for super pitch



## longman (Feb 6, 2006)

We a re due to stay on a super pitch at pinewoods at wells next to the sea an would like to run the waste in t the drain provided on the pitch. Is anyone aware of 45 mm flexible piping that would do the job.
We are trying to avoid having to buy a waste master especially as we gave one away with our caravan last year.
Thanks in advance 

Andy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hose*

Old Vacuum Cleaner Hose
Roll Flat hose one ebay
Flexible hose from B&Q or ebay

Examples
Lay Flat 50mm

50mm Flexi Hose

Trev


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I use normal hose pipe and connect it to the larger one by using a suitable plastic bottle with the bottom cut off and then taped on.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I use 2" pump delivery hose fastened with a large jubilee clip

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_...+pump+delivery+hose&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Charlie


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you could also go to one of the gardening and pond places and get the flexible black hoses they supply for fish ponds etc. may be cheaper.

cabby


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Waste*



cabby said:


> you could also go to one of the gardening and pond places and get the flexible black hoses they supply for fish ponds etc. may be cheaper.
> 
> cabby


I agree - that's where I get mine from, although it can be bulky to transport. Make sure you get a long enough piece. You can fasten the piping to the waste outlet on your van with jubiliee clips or if you can take a photo of your waste outlet, there are adaptors made for the job. I just happen to have same for sale on my conveyor belt!

Russell


----------



## longman (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks all for your responses, I think you may have solved our problem. Cheers, just need a bit of sunshine now.
:sunny:


----------

